# ما هي العقيدة المسيحية؟



## Muslim_EGY (8 يناير 2010)

اريد معرفة ما هى العقيدة المسيحية ببساطة ثم نبدأ فى التعليقات

فى انتظار الردود المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: عقيدتك ايه؟*

عقيدتي مكتوبة بالكتاب المقدس
اردت معرفتها، أقرأ الكتاب المقدس
لا داعي للدخول في التعليقات، فالقسم للسؤال و الجواب فقط


----------



## حمورابي (8 يناير 2010)

ألأيمان المسيحي 
هو خبر مفرح قدمه الله بنفسه الذي ظهر أمام الشعب بجسد بشري دون خطيئة 
قدم لهم الخلاص الروحي والجسدي وبشرهم بأن كل من يؤمن به سوف يكون معه في الحياة ألأبدية وأرجع ألأنسان كما كان قبل وقوعه في الخطيئة .


----------



## البحيرى بيبو (11 يناير 2010)

انااخوك مسلم والحمد لله لكن حشرحلك العقيدة المسيحيه بكل بساطة
خلاصه العقيدة المسيحية ( لما سيدنا ادم اكل من الشجرة نزل الى الارض وهو بذلك خاطىء ثم توارث البشر الخطيه على العصور ومن رحمه ربنا للبشر انه انزل الى البشر المسيح ليفتديهم من الخطيه "هكذا احب الله العالم فبذل ابنه الوحيد " 
فى حاجة اسمها تثليث ده مكنتش موجوده فى عصر المسيح ولا بعده ب100 سنه التثليث ظهر لاول مرة فى 325 فى المجمع المسكونى بعد وضع القانون الايمانى فجعلوا المسيح اله مع الله (ونؤمن بالمسيح الابن اله من اله ونور من واله حق من اله حق )
فى المجمع المسكونى الثانى سنه 380 اتفقوا على ان الروح القدس اله مثله مثل الاب مثل الابن (ونؤمن بالروح القدس المنبثق من الاب) وبذلك اكتمل الثالوث اللى مكنش موجود فى عهد المسيح ولا امر بيه ولا نص عليه الكتاب المقدس 
هى ديه العقيدة المسيحيه اللى معرفوش يفسرهولك اخونا 
الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفى بها نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 يناير 2010)

> انااخوك مسلم والحمد لله لكن حشرحلك العقيدة المسيحيه بكل بساطة


يا عم روح اشرحلنا اسلامك فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى .. دا احنا مستنين حد لسا عاييش وفيه الروح ..


> خلاصه العقيدة المسيحية ( لما سيدنا ادم اكل من الشجرة نزل الى الارض وهو بذلك خاطىء ثم توارث البشر الخطيه على العصور ومن رحمه ربنا للبشر انه انزل الى البشر المسيح ليفتديهم من الخطيه "هكذا احب الله العالم فبذل ابنه الوحيد "


هذا ليس فى المسيحية .. يا جاهل .. المسيحية لا تقول بان الخطية تورث ..


> فى حاجة اسمها تثليث ده مكنتش موجوده فى عصر المسيح ولا بعده ب100 سنه التثليث ظهر لاول مرة فى 325 فى المجمع المسكونى بعد وضع القانون الايمانى فجعلوا المسيح اله مع الله (ونؤمن بالمسيح الابن اله من اله ونور من واله حق من اله حق )


 الثالوث هو موجود ليس فى العهد الجديد فقط بل حتى العهد القديم .... يا جاهل .. دا انت ابيض ( فله )


> فى المجمع المسكونى الثانى سنه 380 اتفقوا على ان الروح القدس اله مثله مثل الاب مثل الابن (ونؤمن بالروح القدس المنبثق من الاب) وبذلك اكتمل الثالوث اللى مكنش موجود فى عهد المسيح ولا امر بيه ولا نص عليه الكتاب المقدس


 
Matt 28:19 ​​​فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ​
​John 15:26 ​​«وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. ​
*​* 
هل فيه اثبات على جهلك وتدليسك على الاخرين اكتر من هذة الايات ؟؟؟


> هى ديه العقيدة المسيحيه اللى معرفوش يفسرهولك اخونا
> الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفى بها نعمه


هو ده جهلك اللى دايما بنفرج المسلمين اللى بيبحثوا بصدق عليه .. صدقنى انت تبشر بالمسيحية اكتر منى .. لان المسلم عندما يرى جهلك والردود المفحمة على امثالكوا  يرجع الى المسيحيين لفهم المسيحية الاصلية ..

بالمناسبة ..اشبع بنعمة الاسلام فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى .. وعلمنا الاسلام ونعمته هناك ..


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمة 
البحيرى لا تفسر عقائد الاخرين على ذوقك لان معلوماتك غلط بغلط 
بعدين شايف نفسك كتير فهيم ورينا نفسك في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

*Proverbs 30:4) مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟

و فيك تدخل الموضوع هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44833

في كتير كمان 

عن ذكر الثالوث في العهد القديم 
*


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

قصدك انا عامل كوبي و بيست ؟؟؟؟

يا حبيبي مش كوبي و بيست الكلام من الكتاب المقدس 
امال اجيبو منين ؟؟؟؟

بعدين انا وضعت لحضرتك رابط تقدر تدخل و تعلق هناك كمان 
على سر الثالوث من العهد القديم ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

المهم فين هو السطر الي حضرتك حاسس ان فيه كوبي و بيست او مش فاهمه ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> قصدك انا عامل كوبي و بيست ؟؟؟؟
> 
> يا حبيبي مش كوبي و بيست الكلام من الكتاب المقدس
> امال اجيبو منين ؟؟؟؟
> ...



*
سيبه دلوقتى
انا عندما اعود لو كان لم يحذف من المنتدى بعد سوف استلمه انا !*


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

حاضر ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يناير 2010)

الايات لو اتعمل لها كوبي و بيست عادي عشان الخطأ الاملائي 

دا لا يحسب كوبي و بيست

سلام و نعمه


----------

